# Fly reel for 11-13wt



## Yut fisher (Feb 28, 2010)

In the market for a fly reel 11-13 wt if anyone happens to have one laying around.... kind of an odd request but figured I would give it a shot.

Looking for Ross CLA7 or TFO 425

Not looking to break the bank.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Friend has a few reels he's getting rid of. I'll see what he has in that size range.

I posted an Orvis Vortex that will work for up to 11WT or so, but I wouldn't fish 13WT on it.

Check my post if you're interested


----------



## Yut fisher (Feb 28, 2010)

*Fly Reel*

Thanks for the reply man, I would be interested in seeing what your friend has in that size reel.

I just picked up a Beulah 9/10 two handed surf rod and their recommendation is the Rio outbound 12 for it with plenty of backing. 

Got a great deal on the rod and just ready to throw it! :yes:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The Vortex 4 he has would work great on there. 10-11WT would be best but you could put 12WT on there I suppose.

Reel has been spooled but never fished. Has been thrown in a yard though. $200.00


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Beulah Surf Rod*



Yut fisher said:


> Thanks for the reply man, I would be interested in seeing what your friend has in that size reel.
> 
> I just picked up a Beulah 9/10 two handed surf rod and their recommendation is the Rio outbound 12 for it with plenty of backing.
> 
> Got a great deal on the rod and just ready to throw it! :yes:


Let us know how that Beulah Surf Rod works! C2


----------



## Yut fisher (Feb 28, 2010)

*Surf Rod*

Update for you:

I had the rod out lawn casting it with my brand new Nautilus NV reel and WF12F Rio Outbound short line. 

The rod cast extremely well and was throwing out 100+feet of line with just one simple back cast. I found it effortless compared to double hauling.

After about 5 min or so I picked up the line at about the shooting head brought it back and heard a snap......  The top section of the rod broke right in half.

After fly fishing for over 10+ years this is the first rod that I have ever broken. I guess it had to happen sooner or later....

Needless to say the rod is on its way back to Oregon with a check for $50.

I can't wait to get it back and take it down to the beach! This rod can really bomb some casts out there.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Sorry about the rod dude. Glad to hear you found a great reel for that stick. I have a Nautilus CCF Atlantic on a G Loomis 15WT and it is about as bad-ass as a rod and reel can be.


----------

